# helenae flasklings



## goldenrose (Oct 14, 2013)

As we're seeing helenae season is upon us & I have helenae fever. I purchased a flask, it's my understanding that you treat them at this stage as you would an adult. Quite often it seems flasklings are initially grown a little warmer the first year and then eased into the normal for the species. My question is - what's your culture been? do you feel you were successful? or what would you do differently?
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Oct 14, 2013)

So far my helenae has been very easy to take care of. I bought it last year, but I consider myself successful, mostly because this has been the first paph. that I flower myself. I grow it in a windowsill, with warm temperatures in summer and intermediate temperatures the rest of the year. I occasionally let the pot dry but for most of the time it remains moist. 

This is how I have been taking care of mine, but every one has different growing cultures. Lets see who else share their experience.

Good luck!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 14, 2013)

I keep mine outdoors until the temperatures drop below the 50's. Then I put it under lights, where it's basically warm to intermediate (night's dropping maybe to 60 or so.) It's still outdoors now...since it hasn't spiked this year, I may keep it in my cool room on the window. But it is starting several new growths...they will grow faster under lights.


----------



## Stone (Oct 15, 2013)

I think the trick with this one (and many others) is a very open mix. Something that dries quickly.
You can always add water but if too wet in small pot...root rot. Maybe try a clay pot. If you deflask in winter you will need 15 hours of light and extra heat to keep them moving.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 15, 2013)

I got the flask about 2 weeks ago, I do have them potted in an open mix - fine orchiata, perlite, extra small lava rock & a little chopped sphagnum & they look very good. 
Dan & Eric - this is how I'd treat adult helenae, are you treating flasklings the same way?
Stone - this is what my gut tells me to do, I'd do it with henrys & charlies & others in the paph group. There seems to be some that claim they need the winter cooler period, if too warm they are susceptible to other types of rots but we know they can rot in cool weather as well. I'm wondering if bottom watering might be a better option to avoid any extra moisture sitting in the crown & on the foliage. I do have a muffin fan that seems to be moving the air at the right pace. I can leave them in my GH under lights 55 night time low, 70 minimum day or I have a new indoor grow area, right now night time lows are 70, Dec-March 65, when the lights go on it boots it up 10 degrees so day highs would be 75-80. Is that too warm?


----------



## Stone (Oct 15, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> QUOTE] right now night time lows are 70, Dec-March 65, when the lights go on it boots it up 10 degrees so day highs would be 75-80. Is that too warm?[/


QUOTE]

Good, try for no lower than 65 and lots of air and you should be fine


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 15, 2013)

Sorry...never tried a flaskling. Not really into newly flasked paphs...just don't have the humidity for it.


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2013)

Way to go rose! Don't quibble around...get a whole flask. Goooood idea!
May we see a photo of the babies?


----------



## limuhead (Oct 16, 2013)

Interesting. I put mine in a compot with really loose sphagnum, seem to be doing really good so far. The tranlienianum I did the same thing, they are doing well too...


----------



## Paul (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi,
I've already done some helenae deflaskings... 

Giving them strong light and warm at least the first 2 years, very small pots with very little grade medium (orchiata classic is quite perfect) and kept wet, they should reach blooming size in a couple years if the seedlings are nice.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! Looks like they're staying in the warm grow room and some of those slow henry X's are going to join them! I killed an adult helenae, summertime, crown rot but have to try again! I've wanted a helenae flask for some time and as timing goes after I order & pay for adult plants from Perner, a flask becomes available! Feast or famine, I'll get this right! 
Fred -I do have my Doll's Kobold and a multi X flasks in lose sphag, as well as the open mix. So many here seem to use it, I'm not sure it's right for me but I'll play around with some on it.
Abax - I'll try to photograph later.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 17, 2013)

Here's the little flasklings!
They are in a jack pot (4" x 4" x 2" deep).


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2013)

Those look great, Rose!


----------



## abax (Oct 17, 2013)

The flasklings look wonderful and ain't it funny that even the tiny babies
are sooooo cute! Thank you rose.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 18, 2013)

What is a jack pot and where do you get them? Are they really for something else? It is so hard to find bulb pans and other shallow pots. Everything is geared towards regular plants with real deep pots. Very nice seedlings by the way. I just deflasked some helenae also. I went the route of 3 or 4 shallow 3" pots. No losses so far and are growing pretty quick. Good luck with yours.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 18, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> What is a jack pot and where do you get them? Are they really for something else? It is so hard to find bulb pans and other shallow pots. Everything is geared towards regular plants with real deep pots. Very nice seedlings by the way. I just deflasked some helenae also. I went the route of 3 or 4 shallow 3" pots. No losses so far and are growing pretty quick. Good luck with yours.


Oops - Joe pots, close, I knew it was a guy's name!  There have been 2 years of the auctions that these were offered. I don't have ones with tops so prior to this I would have thought them to be a bonsai starter type pot. I've never bought them, somehow a couple have come into my hands and Ialways held on to them.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25576
Good Luck with the helenae!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice Rose, 
When I planted out my flasks of helenae some years ago, I did baby them a little, but not much. I did not let them get colder than 60 F at night for the first year. I also kept them in a little bit of shade compared to the adults. I grow the adults inbetween bright enough for Phals and bright enough for Cattleya. For the seedlings I keep them a little shadier than Phal bright for at least the first year. 
I did not bother covering them or anything else.


----------

